# Whats yals wadefishing set up



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Whats yals wading set up??

I use a homemade sling box with no wading belt (unless I am in waders). The coin pouch with the jig leads I keep in my shirt pocket. I have Velcro on the out side where i attach my pliers, line clippers and hang my econo grip. Heres mine what I use and carry
Has anybody used or made something like the "fishing pal" yet, looking at buying one, 


2 tops
2 corkys
weedless gold spoon
1 tide waker
1 catch 2000
1 E.D special
2 each of my goto lures (decide on which ones when i get to the water)
A coin pouch full of 1/8oz and 1/16oz hogie screwlock jig heads
1 pair of xtools
1 line clipper
1 econo grip


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

i would just cram a few bags of the plastics i was using in my shirt pocket, and leave the box for hardware. thats what i do. and throw a few spook jrs where the plastics are.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

small box of assorted lures, needle pliers, nippers, boga, stringer, and cell phone in waterproof pocket........oh yea, FISHING POLE!!

also when its cool or cold I have to have my Simms IN-VEST jacket. got it awhile back and wouldn't trade it for any other lightweight jacket.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Is that a chug bug? I use a belt box, donet n bait bucket on the end of my stringer n dip net on my back. Pretty simple but im thinkn of getting rid of the belt.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

I wear a fish n hunt belt. Keeps my pliers, stringer, box, and a bottle of water with me where I go. Also have a G2 floating net. In the box I keep 3 skitterwalks, one pink,one orange, black, and copper, and one speckled trout, a bone super spook and spook jr, 2 corkys, one pink and pearl, and one white, black, and chartreuse, a catch 2000 black back silver sides, gold and silver spoons, chrome with blue back rattle trap, jig heads in 1/16, 1/8, and 1/4 along with hackberry hustlers in east beast and pumpkin chartreuse, kfm in east beast, plum chartreuse, and pumpkin chartreuse, kfm xl in pumpkin, white, and chartreuse, bass assassins in chicken on a chain, gulp new penny shrimp, and pearl swimming mullets and my go to in the worst conditions strawberry/white shrimp tail. And of course, my go to rod and reel, Curado 200e7 and H&H Back Country.


----------



## SaltwaterAg (Oct 7, 2004)

I've gone to using the Magellan over the shoulder wading bag. It holds two small plastic boxes (5/6 spook jrs in baby trout, bone and others, 2 mirrodines, 2 gold spoons, a few corkies and maybe some skitterwalks depending on mood), boga grip clipped to d-ring, hookset marine gear stringer, has another pocket where i throw a couple bags of assorted killer flats minnows ,brown devil eyes and either gulp jerk shad or shrimp. The front pocket has a couple built in leader pockets and i have a small pouch with extra jig heads and if I'm alone I'll have my phone in a waterproof bag. I also have a pair of Cabelas pliers with the sheath looped on to the main shoulder strap and they are attached to it by a lanyard. Main rod is a 6'10" custom I made myself.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

dude that ED broken back will be killer in the surf as soon as the winds lay down


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

StoryTeller said:


> Is that a chug bug? I use a belt box, donet n bait bucket on the end of my stringer n dip net on my back. Pretty simple but im thinkn of getting rid of the belt.


yes


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> dude that ED broken back will be killer in the surf as soon as the winds lay down


I bet.... Once the wind dies down to about 12mph. Oer here in matagorda the wind is still around 27-33 mph.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

redattack said:


> I bet.... Once the wind dies down to about 12mph. Oer here in matagorda the wind is still around 27-33 mph.


no doubt... was gonna hit those glass minnows in w matty last week but the wind... forget it. just not that mad at em right now.


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I wouldn't use 90% of what u have in ur tackle box right now. You need some smaller lures.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

The afternoon bite has been Real good. I heard from a couple of guides and some other people that the glass minnows are going crazy about a hour before dark till a hour after dark. I am leaveing around 3:30 friday to hit up west bay to find the glass minnows and will be returning around 9 to 10 O'clock. One thing for sure is that going across west bay at night you really need a chartplotter, and a q beam.I will come back with a report and some pictures.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

right on... Thanks. we are hearing the same thing.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

moganman said:


> I wouldn't use 90% of what u have in ur tackle box right now. You need some smaller lures.


 I really like to match the lure to what size bait their bitting. Therefore I take some out and put others in their place. Ex. if the fish are bitting on 3 or 4 inch mullet i will switch out the red and white popa dog for a chrome or black and copper he dog or she dog.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

I fill up my TTF microwade bag with a couple of tops, a 51, and whatever I believe is best for the season (corky, rattletrap, spoon, etc). Typically, in my shirt pockets I have arties and pro-cure super gel. I also carry a boga grip and pliers.


----------



## ccolley68 (Mar 26, 2011)

SaltwaterAg said:


> I've gone to using the Magellan over the shoulder wading bag. It holds two small plastic boxes (5/6 spook jrs in baby trout, bone and others, 2 mirrodines, 2 gold spoons, a few corkies and maybe some skitterwalks depending on mood), boga grip clipped to d-ring, hookset marine gear stringer, has another pocket where i throw a couple bags of assorted killer flats minnows ,brown devil eyes and either gulp jerk shad or shrimp. The front pocket has a couple built in leader pockets and i have a small pouch with extra jig heads and if I'm alone I'll have my phone in a waterproof bag. I also have a pair of Cabelas pliers with the sheath looped on to the main shoulder strap and they are attached to it by a lanyard. Main rod is a 6'10" custom I made myself.


This sounds about exactly what I am wanting to go to. Got any pictures of your setup you would like to post? How much for the Magellan shoulder bag? My current typical wading belt it falling apart these days, and I really like the over the hsoulder options over the waste line. If for nothing else, the ease to keep it out of the water if I so please when the water gets deep rather than having to watch all my stuff dunk cuz its stuck at my waste.


----------



## redfish91 (Jan 27, 2011)

*overs the shoulder wading gear*

For you guys using the over the shoulder Wade pouches how are yall rigging y'all nets or stringers? Just curious I have a waist belt thats falling apart and will probably truth the Magellan shoulder bag next.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

*winter setup*

In the winter I do have a belt on top of my waders as well. I usually carry thissetup in the pocket of my waders while i have my stringer and net tied and tucked into my wading belt along with a spare rod in the back. I usually keep one jig on one rod and I have a plug on the other. the ttf wallet is great i can hold a whole assortment of lures while I keep the small plano box in my front shirt pocket with all of my different jig heads. I also usually have a small amount of leader line in my ttf waders wallet but I used the last of it yesterday. (snook tore the leader up on oysters)

This is a great post since I myself was thinking of what I wanted for a different belt setup come the summer. I was looking in to the bigger fish n hunt belts (back support for long wades) and possibly along with the microwade bag. Also looking into getting a used boga (if anyone has one for sale) along with the new foreverlast braid pliers to slice the braid. Ive been holding out on a new belt due to the fact I know ttf is suppose to have a new belt coming out soon and i wanted to see some options.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I zip tie my stringer in a loop the use my boga to hold it on the strap to my box . I dint usually carry a net unless in a tourney but I use foam to float it and just tie it off on the strap too. 

I don't like a bunch of stuff hanging off me. I have lost some good fiSh getting wrapped up in stuff


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

redfish91 said:


> For you guys using the over the shoulder Wade pouches how are yall rigging y'all nets or stringers? Just curious I have a waist belt thats falling apart and will probably truth the Magellan shoulder bag next.


I normally use this 
http://shop.texastacklefactory.com/product.asp?ProductID=14475


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

**** chaser said:


> I zip tie my stringer in a loop the use my boga to hold it on the strap to my box . I dint usually carry a net unless in a tourney but I use foam to float it and just tie it off on the strap too.
> 
> I don't like a bunch of stuff hanging off me. I have lost some good fiSh getting wrapped up in stuff


zip tie? scary lol. Some of the flats i wade are known to have sharks from time to time during the summer. There have been some reports of fisherman being drowned due to being dragged when they hit the stringer and run (years ago). Ive heard of dophins :an4:sneaking up and snagging them off the stringer but usually you just end up with the heads left. My belt (dads hand me down) is set up with two velcro straps. I then slip the stringer between the straps "incase" i happen to have something pick up and take off with it will just snap off. Rather lose the fish than to have a black tip following me in on a wade.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

justinn said:


> In the winter I do have a belt on top of my waders as well. I usually carry thissetup in the pocket of my waders while i have my stringer and net tied and tucked into my wading belt along with a spare rod in the back. I usually keep one jig on one rod and I have a plug on the other. the ttf wallet is great i can hold a whole assortment of lures while I keep the small plano box in my front shirt pocket with all of my different jig heads. I also usually have a small amount of leader line in my ttf waders wallet but I used the last of it yesterday. (snook tore the leader up on oysters)
> 
> This is a great post since I myself was thinking of what I wanted for a different belt setup come the summer. I was looking in to the bigger fish n hunt belts (back support for long wades) and possibly along with the microwade bag. Also looking into getting a used boga (if anyone has one for sale) along with the new foreverlast braid pliers to slice the braid. Ive been holding out on a new belt due to the fact I know ttf is suppose to have a new belt coming out soon and i wanted to see some options.


Where do you keep your extra topwaters or do you just use one?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

justinn said:


> zip tie? scary lol. Some of the flats i wade are known to have sharks from time to time during the summer. There have been some reports of fisherman being drowned due to being dragged when they hit the stringer and run (years ago). Ive heard of dophins :an4:sneaking up and snagging them off the stringer but usually you just end up with the heads left. My belt (dads hand me down) is set up with two velcro straps. I then slip the stringer between the straps "incase" i happen to have something pick up and take off with it will just snap off. Rather lose the fish than to have a black tip following me in on a wade.


Trust me. I have had plenty of shark encounters . Try fishing Decros over the next few months and you will know. The zip tie is purely for storAge. If I want to keep some fish. I can easily release it , string the fish then loudly tie it off on my strap.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

redattack said:


> Where do you keep your extra topwaters or do you just use one?


I may put them in a ziplock and place it in the back pouch where my stringer goes and just let my stringer drag behind me or my buddy usually has a box of tops while i have the jigs. this is why ive been looking into the micro wade pouch to carry more jigs and tops.


----------



## justinn (Apr 8, 2011)

**** chaser said:


> Trust me. I have had plenty of shark encounters . Try fishing Decros over the next few months and you will know. The zip tie is purely for storAge. If I want to keep some fish. I can easily release it , string the fish then loudly tie it off on my strap.


OH! my mistake haha. I misread that. Some how i thought you tied down to the zip tie or some how strapped it in lol. gotcha.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

redfish91 said:


> For you guys using the over the shoulder Wade pouches how are yall rigging y'all nets or stringers? Just curious I have a waist belt thats falling apart and will probably truth the Magellan shoulder bag next.


i use the magellan bag too. boga on one of the d-rings, stringer spike has it's own slot and the stringer looped up on a velcro strap on the outside of the bag. there's a place for pliers with a strap that goes over the handles so they don't fall out. one big zipper pouch for large plastics and another smaller pouch for smaller plastics, jig heads, etc. two boxes in the middle pouch for topwaters, corkies, etc. i think it was about $30 or so... not a bad little set up.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

I use the Hookset Gear wade belt, tackle box & stringer. The belt has a spot for your pliers, stringer & d rings for boga's, net etc

I usually wade with my tackle box on my shoulder, it makes less drag, no net either just boga's & pliers along with my stringer.

Tackle Box: Bass Assassins, TTF soft baits, Big Nasty Baits, a few top waters mirror lures etc & some jig heads


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is the Original over-the-shoulder Wade Lite Tackle Bar by Team NuMark .... this wade bag set-up dates back to the 1980's....All wade gear is based around the Texas Original Wade Gear Brand Team NuMark. 

We have a TTF and Team NuMark version....The TTF version is on our bag bites program for only 40 TTF Bait Bags.....Send us 40 used TTF Bait Bags...we send you The Original TTF Wade Lite Tackle Bar.:brew:


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Chug Bugs ... one of the most under-rated lures out there ... nice.

I stage my tackle in a big boat bag ... hardware in one tray, potlicking rigs (bait rigs) in another, plastics in a third. I jump in the water with a sling pouch, no belt - that sling carries three 8 x 5 trays I fill with whatever seems appropriate at the time (season/degree of overcast-ness/match the hatch-ness) and about 8 bags of plastics. Pliars, stringer, Skoal long cut straight ... mini yo-yo ...


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Here


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> Here


:cheers: PM me your address...you get a Wade Lite Tackle Bag!!!!!!!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Best back support I've found. A Wade Aid belt saved my buddy's arse when he got washed off of Bull Shoals a few years back.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

I've been using the same old black Academy wade belt for many years. Last summer though I started using the stringer by Fish-n-Hunt that you can load all your hard baits and jigheads on. I really like it. I also tote a boga, pliers and a dive knife.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Here is the Original over-the-shoulder Wade Lite Tackle Bar by Team NuMark .... this wade bag set-up dates back to the 1980's....All wade gear is based around the Texas Original Wade Gear Brand Team NuMark.
> 
> We have a TTF and Team NuMark version....The TTF version is on our bag bites program for only 40 TTF Bait Bags.....Send us 40 used TTF Bait Bags...we send you The Original TTF Wade Lite Tackle Bar.:brew:


I have been thinking about getting one of those for a while. I just need 6 more bags and Im there. By the way when are the tops going to hit the stores?


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I love my Waid Aid. Has built in holder for my hookouts and a pocket in the back for my net. 

Jump off the boat with weedless gold spoon and soft plastics in my pockets and I am off like a rocket. No tackle box for me (I am so clumsy it would just fall in the water anyhow).


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

redattack said:


> I have been thinking about getting one of those for a while. I just need 6 more bags and Im there. By the way when are the tops going to hit the stores?


You're good .... send them to:

TTF Fishing
Attn: Bradley
283 Enterprise Dr
Victoria Tx 77905

He'll get a Tackle Bar out to you asap.


----------



## TylerR68 (Jul 25, 2008)

I use the Floatmaster's wading device. It is big, but it is sooooo nice, and you don't have to have anything hanging on you or your shoulders. I highly recommend it. Not sure how he makes it for so cheap either.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Along with a new, improved wading belt (hits the shelves late May/early June) we're putting this awesome accessory back into action. A new spin on one of FnH's original products from over 20 years ago!

Originally called The Over The Shoulder Tackle Tote by Paul Perrin, this tote comes with two tackle boxes, adjustable shoulder straps and mesh pockets with velcro closures. The best part...it will only be $19.99!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

justinn said:


> OH! my mistake haha. I misread that. Some how i thought you tied down to the zip tie or some how strapped it in lol. gotcha.


Plus i said zip tie... i meant twist tie like for trash bags


----------



## Team All-is-on (Apr 26, 2011)

Heres mine.
I really need to up grade to another over the shoulder.
I have 
hack berry hustlers in whodat
KFM in east beast
bonyrd shrimp (not in pic, keep in pocket so the lure keeps the sent)
KFMXL in red and white
Trout killer 2s in morning glory
trout killer in texas roach
saltwater assassin 4in sea shad in opening night
super spook in bone (cant wait till the new ttf tops hit the stores)
she dog in black and copper
sliver corky fat boy
screw lock jig heads (need to get some more mondo heads)


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Texas Deep Wade vest with:

2 or 3 Gun dog Flush tops
couple of TTK 1's in different colors pre-rigged with 1/8th and 1/4th oz screw locks
Strike Pro hunchbacks
Strike Pro baby busters
couple spoons
and a spinner bait

pliers
boga
line nippers


----------



## hook set (Jan 27, 2011)

bait bucket and croaker hooks. i practice catch and release so i don't need a stringer.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

redattack said:


> yes


 Thats awsome....I have cought several nice trout on the silver black and blue chug bug and would never tell anyone what I cought them on because I have always been under the impression that a chug bug was a fresh water bait. Again im not sure if this is a common bait amoung other fishermans selection, but its good to see that im not the only one who uses them.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

**** chaser said:


> Trust me. I have had plenty of shark encounters . Try fishing Decros over the next few months and you will know. The zip tie is purely for storAge. If I want to keep some fish. I can easily release it , string the fish then loudly tie it off on my strap.


 I got hit last year over at Decros, which is one of my favorite places to fish. Dad gramps and uncle were up wind from me about 300 yrds when it hit me and didnt hear me holler. That was the first time I had ever been hit and ever since, that thought always crosses my mind every time I get in the water. I have also heard that if you charter a hellicopter trip to fly you over the POC area and if you scan the shores over on that side you will never get back in the water over there due to the high shark population.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey TTF on your TTF microwade bag

got a picture of the bag open?

How big is the bag? 

What size plastic box is on the inside?


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

x2


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

StoryTeller said:


> Thats awsome....I have cought several nice trout on the silver black and blue chug bug and would never tell anyone what I cought them on because I have always been under the impression that a chug bug was a fresh water bait. Again im not sure if this is a common bait amoung other fishermans selection, but its good to see that im not the only one who uses them.


Not alot of people that I know use them. But i sure do know they work due to the fact that alot of paint is missing. On the back of the lure I dipped it in chartreuse color rite dip.


----------



## Foold'emagin (Apr 8, 2008)

Magellan shoulder bag is the way to go....


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Less is more... Though I do not recommend wading naked.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

StoryTeller said:


> I got hit last year over at Decros, which is one of my favorite places to fish. Dad gramps and uncle were up wind from me about 300 yrds when it hit me and didnt hear me holler. That was the first time I had ever been hit and ever since, that thought always crosses my mind every time I get in the water. I have also heard that if you charter a hellicopter trip to fly you over the POC area and if you scan the shores over on that side you will never get back in the water over there due to the high shark population.


It reminds me of the chandelears. Decros gets real sharky. You have a good story to tell and still alive!!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

JimD said:


> Hey TTF on your TTF microwade bag
> 
> got a picture of the bag open?
> 
> ...


You can fit a lot of tackle in a small package....the box has horizontal instead of vertical dividers so one can carry large/small Topwaters and plenty of sub-surface baits.

The MicroWade Bag has a divider so one can put soft platics on one side and the box of hard plastics on the other side.

MicroWade is 12.99 at Academy
Angler Wallet is 9.99 at Academy

Also available on the website

Thank you for checking out TTF wade Gear....Look out for a new TTF Wadebelt at your tackle stores soon

Note: All TTF Wade Gear will change to the Royal Blue(Team NuMark) color with the New TTF Logo

TTF


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I use the MicroWade pouch.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

TTF how about a float on the squeeze hook holder. Mine dropped off the boat the other night and it was too cold and deep to try to find it in waist deep water.

Love the little bait wallet and own two. 

Suggestion for the bait wallet: mine clips onto a wading belt or back pack that I use. 

How about a couple of drain holes to help drain the pouch. Mine can be a pain to get the pouch and baits completely dry between trips.

They really beat out that gallon bag I used to use.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Here is the Original over-the-shoulder Wade Lite Tackle Bar by Team NuMark .... this wade bag set-up dates back to the 1980's....All wade gear is based around the Texas Original Wade Gear Brand Team NuMark.
> 
> We have a TTF and Team NuMark version....The TTF version is on our bag bites program for only 40 TTF Bait Bags.....Send us 40 used TTF Bait Bags...we send you The Original TTF Wade Lite Tackle Bar.:brew:


Excellent, I have the NuMark version and it is about worn out. Couldn't find a replacement and there it is.

Thanks!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

wish2fish said:


> Excellent, I have the NuMark version and it is about worn out. Couldn't find a replacement and there it is.
> 
> Thanks!


PM me before you buy...Since we're switching to a new color bag and new logo...we have the Navy Blue TTF Tackle Bars at special pricing.

TTF


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

walk-n-wade belt good back support, stringer is a Stinky Pants attached to the kayak incase the man in the gray suit shows up, and ..


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

My wife sez, "why are you taking a picture of that stuff?"


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Tailshot said:


> My wife sez, "why are you taking a picture of that stuff?"


Sceuz me while i whip this out. Nice avatar!!!


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Javadrinker said:


> walk-n-wade belt good back support, stringer is a Stinky Pants attached to the kayak incase the man in the gray suit shows up, and ..


 Nice set up Java, how do you like those pliers?


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey there SJ, how you been? For the price, they are doing great. Go through the braid real easy, shake off the real slimey critters(ladyfish, gaftops), only had them 6 months or so. Real story will be next year.


----------



## SpoonFedRed (Mar 30, 2010)

Everything I need....The WADE AID has saved my short ***** a couple of times!


----------



## stepnez (Sep 8, 2008)

belt with pliers,boga,box attached. box contains ss jr tops in bone and trout plus plastics in plum/ch, pearl/ch, tx roach, silver mullet, gold spoon,with 1/16 1/8 jig-heads and some worm hooks


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

**** chaser said:


> It reminds me of the chandelears. Decros gets real sharky. You have a good story to tell and still alive!!


 Yes sir, very lucky at that. Not exactly sure how big he was, all I could tell was from the dorsal fin to the tail was about 3ft so I'm guessing he was about a 4 footer. Like I said earlier, I'd be fibbn if I said that, that occurence doesnt cross my mind every time I get in the water over there. Just the power of that animal was amazing, and what made it worse was my stringer got tangled or weged in his teefs, which made me feel the full force. I did get to keep 3 of the 4 trout I had strung up though. Needless to say I got on the shore and walked back to the boat to put them in the box.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Do any of you guys ever fish topwaters in windy conditions. Im only asking because in my personal opinion there is nothing greater, just wondering what yall theory was on this subject.


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

StoryTeller said:


> Do any of you guys ever fish topwaters in windy conditions. Im only asking because in my personal opinion there is nothing greater, just wondering what yall theory was on this subject.


the more wind, the bigger/louder the topwater. yes, i'll throw a top all day long, just to see if i can make fish hit it.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, plan on going on Saturday and got a couple of new topwaters and wanna give them a shot.


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

mardigrastopsntails said:


> Here


Hey man, how do you like the grind tackle box? I have been thinking about getting one of those.


----------



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

redattack said:


> Hey man, how do you like the grind tackle box? I have been thinking about getting one of those.


Big fan of it. It has metal fasteners instead of the plastic like a lot of the other boxes.


----------



## bbgarcia (Mar 23, 2008)

StoryTeller said:


> Is that a chug bug? I use a belt box, donet n bait bucket on the end of my stringer n dip net on my back. Pretty simple but im thinkn of getting rid of the belt.


That Chug bug is one of my go to topwaters in the surf esp.

I use an ammo fanny pouch with a small plastic box w/ hard baits in a Zip loc and some Zip locs with hooks, splitshot, tails and jigheads inside. Multi tool inside a waterproof case. Do net and bait bucket if using live.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I have used three belts. I like the backpack for deeper wading. I use the short stringer on the camo belt during the winter but not sure I would use it in w maty even then.

I take grief for using a popping cork. Attached is a copy of my new popping bait. Large chug bug (supper spook for size comparison). I still can put a circle hook and plastic under the bait but my buddies feel better.  Bait pops and sounds like an alameda cork or close.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

I paddle a kayak, then when I wade I got a small length of chain that's just enough weight to keep the yak behind me if I go with the wind. Just clip it on my waist or to my waders and I got everything I need in the milk crate and a ride back to the truck or start a wade over!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry to get off topic, but have any of you ever put a coffee stirer straw "about 4 inche" on your line above your topwater baits to keep the hooks from getting all tangled up in your line after a cast? I normally dont have that problem but it happens once in a while. I heard about doing this last summer and never tried it. Fished last weekend and had it happen to me a couple of times and just remembered the idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## pan2sa (Sep 13, 2005)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Here is the Original over-the-shoulder Wade Lite Tackle Bar by Team NuMark .... this wade bag set-up dates back to the 1980's....All wade gear is based around the Texas Original Wade Gear Brand Team NuMark.
> 
> We have a TTF and Team NuMark version....The TTF version is on our bag bites program for only 40 TTF Bait Bags.....Send us 40 used TTF Bait Bags...we send you The Original TTF Wade Lite Tackle Bar.:brew:


Holy shnikey Batman, I wish I would have known this. I just went through all my junk this weekend consolidating all my soft plastics in my wading gear getting ready for my first fishing trip and threw out, I kid you not, 60+ bags! Always a Brdesmaid never a Bride... eff, eff, eff, efff...:headknock


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Mine consist of

Trout killer 2s
Killer flats minnow
killer flats minnow xl
hackberry hustler
trout killers
hogie major minnow
heddon one knocker
old b&l topwater
norton quick twist
mondo jid heads
weed killers
THE EYES

I have been looking at getting one of those grind tackle boxes,or the TTF tackle bar (really like the idea of having everything right there), or the everlast over the sholder system.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

pan2sa said:


> Holy shnikey Batman, I wish I would have known this. I just went through all my junk this weekend consolidating all my soft plastics in my wading gear getting ready for my first fishing trip and threw out, I kid you not, 60+ bags! Always a Brdesmaid never a Bride... eff, eff, eff, efff...:headknock


Yeah...TTF has a Bait Bag rewards program called Bag Bites....check on our website for more info.

PM Sent


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

CoastalObession said:


> Mine consist of
> 
> Trout killer 2s
> Killer flats minnow
> ...


Turn your PM Box on....I have info for you

TTF


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Turn your PM Box on....I have info for you
> 
> TTF


Ok, I turned it on.

Thank You


----------



## WVNative (Sep 16, 2010)

a few soft plastics, one dark one light and one chartruse, a few extra jig heads. 2 tops one light color and one dark. All will fit into the case that fits my belt. 2 rods, one rigged with soft plastic and one top. Landing net, boga grip, needle nose and nail clippers, stringer, and last but not least, Kayak clipped to my belt to hop into when sharks or gators show up or when a lot of sting rays are present. LOL


----------



## CROAKER SOAKER (May 11, 2011)

Two 7 ft. Castaways, two minnow buckets full of croaker, a floatin' cooler full of Bud Light, and and a couple of loooooong stringers!


----------



## redattack (Mar 3, 2010)

CoastalObession said:


> Mine consist of
> 
> Trout killer 2s
> Killer flats minnow
> ...


Are you talking about the wade lite tackle bar or just the tackle bar??


----------



## CoastalObession (May 9, 2011)

redattack said:


> Are you talking about the wade lite tackle bar or just the tackle bar??


The Wade Lite Tackle Bar, the one with the stringer attachment and plier holder.


----------

